# What have you used to stop mice?



## Shoestring (Jan 25, 2009)

*What have you used besides mouse-traps to keep mice at bay near your camps?*


----------



## Gypsybones (Jan 25, 2009)

cayenne pepper (ground) it works for cats as well, burns the feet and the nose.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jan 25, 2009)

If ur purpose is to terminate them, soda. They don't have the ability to 'burp' or expell gas the way we do. Almost all tramps carry some mixer with them.


----------



## dime (Jan 26, 2009)

a dog


----------



## finn (Jan 26, 2009)

Snake habitat- but keep in mind that the snakes in my area are nonpoisonous and it takes a while for them to come after you make the habitat.

I have more of a problem with squirrels, I have to keep food in metal or glass containers, and they still try! There are teeth marks scratched all around my lid!


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Jan 27, 2009)

mixture of baking soda and sugar, I worked in yosemite and we would throw parties and there were always mice creeping in the cabins to pick up after us. I tried a ton of things but that seemed pretty effective.


----------



## matt (Feb 22, 2009)

I remember reading somewhere on an ultralight site that rats can't chew through 1.5 oz cuben fiber. That way you don't have to worry about killing them all.


----------



## Angela (Feb 22, 2009)

dirty_rotten_squatter said:


> mixture of baking soda and sugar, I worked in yosemite and we would throw parties and there were always mice creeping in the cabins to pick up after us. I tried a ton of things but that seemed pretty effective.



I had that problem up in Yosemite also and the things kept trying to make a nest in my cupboard in the tent cabin. I found a entire family of them living in there. The baking soda and sugar thing does seem to work.


----------



## bote (Feb 22, 2009)

matt said:


> I remember reading somewhere on an ultralight site that rats can't chew through 1.5 oz cuben fiber. That way you don't have to worry about killing them all.



that is odd and funny, but I'm not sure I altogether understand it.


----------



## Dmac (Feb 22, 2009)

this will sound mean, but it is possible to make an exploding paint with common household items and iodine. ya "paint" the concoction on paper,once it dries, then any pressure on it makes it explode, like little mouse landmines! better than those glue strips, but it will wake ya up everytime.

however i perfer a dog or cat, they are better company.


----------



## Angela (Feb 23, 2009)

This is slightly off topic from the original thread but I'm wondering if anybody knows how to safely dispose of mice droppings. I don't have trouble getting rid of them once I know they've moved in but I'm very paranoid of getting sick from hantavirus by handling their shit but don't like to use harsh chemicals(I have a slight allergy to bleach). Any suggestions?


----------



## bote (Feb 24, 2009)

there was a stoat that lived in my parents basement for a couple years, totally decimated the mouse population, so he moved to the neighbour's. They are carnivorous, so they don't get into your potatos and carrots and whatever else you might have down in the cellar. Totally friendly, awesome animal that looks like this:

http://i30.photobucket.com/albums/c305/benodette/Q3 2008/white-ermineIvanStalio.jpg


----------



## bote (Feb 24, 2009)

okay, I said they stoat's were carnivorous, then I posted a pic of one eating a berry. But he's probably just eating it on a dare, or at the whim of some ignorant taxidermist. All I know is they eat the shit out of some mice.


----------



## RebeccaSoup (Feb 24, 2009)

peppermint oil on cottonballs

they hate that shit.


----------



## Richard57 (Feb 24, 2009)

haha, yeah, i think potatoes are safe from them.
its like a little meat eating ferret


----------



## Richard57 (Feb 24, 2009)

RebeccaSoup said:


> peppermint oil on cottonballs
> 
> they hate that shit.




has anyone counted all the uses for peppermint oil yet????

like six hundred million and forty two?


----------



## Richard57 (Feb 24, 2009)

a few useful uses for peppermint oil, off topic, but i cant help it =/

Rub thin layer of Peppermint oil over clothes and skin to repel mosquitoes

*

Rub 4-6 drops in the palm and rub over stomach and around the navel to relieve indigestion, flatulence and diarrhea.
*

Add a drop of Peppermint oil to herbal tea to aid in digestion and relieve heartburn.
*

Massage several drops of Peppermint oil on the area of injury to reduce inflammation.
*

Apply Peppermint oil immediately to an injured area (bruise on foot or hand) to relieve pain. If there is a cut, apply the Peppermint oil around (not on) the open wound.
*

Rub several drops of Peppermint oil on the bottoms of the feet to reduce fever.
*

Apply a drop of Peppermint oil topically on unbroken skin to stop itching.
*

For poison ivy or poison oak, apply Peppermint oil on location neat or dilute with V-6 Vegetable Mixing Oil.
*

Inhale Peppermint oil before and during a workout to boost your mood and reduce fatigue.
*

Massage several drops of Peppermint oil on the abdomen to relieve nausea.
*

To relieve a headache rub a drop of Peppermint oil on the temples, forehead, over the sinuses (stay away from the eyes) and on the back of the neck.
*

To stop hiccups, apply a drop of Peppermint oil on each side of the fifth cervical vertebra (up three notches from the large vertebra at the base of the neck).
*

Place two drops of Peppermint oil on the tongue and rub another drop under the nose to improve alertness and concentration.
*

Diffuse Peppermint oil in the room while studying to improve concentration and accuracy. Inhale Peppermint oil while taking a test to improve recall.
*

Rub 4 drops of Peppermint oil on chest and stomach to relieve travel sickness.
*

Place a drop of Peppermint oil on the tongue and inhale into the nose and sinuses to relieve congestion from a cold.
*

Add Peppermint oil to food as a flavoring and a preservative.
*

To deter rats, mice, ants or cockroaches, place two drops of Peppermint oil on a cotton ball and place along the path or point of entry for these pests.
*

Mix one 15-ml. bottle of Peppermint oil into a 5 gallon can of paint to dispel the fumes.
*

Place a couple of drops of Peppermint oil in a cup of hot water and enjoy in place of coffee.
*

Drink a drop of Peppermint oil mixed in a glass of cold water to cool off on a hot day.
*

Rub Peppermint oil on joints to relieve arthritis or tendonitis pain.
*

Place a drop of Peppermint oil on the tongue to stop bad breath.
*

Inhale the fragrance of Peppermint oil to curb the appetite and lessen the impulse to overeat.
*

Remove ticks from pets (or people) by applying a drop of Peppermint oil on a cotton swab and swabbing the tick. Wait for it to unhedge its head and remove from your pet.
*

Mix Peppermint oil in a footbath to relieve sore feet. Keep water agitated while soaking feet.


----------



## wokofshame (Mar 17, 2009)

Dmac you must post the recipe for this exploding paint! It sounds pimp


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Mar 17, 2009)

Or you could use the heel of your boot! pretty messy but itll do the job!


----------



## venusinpisces (Apr 30, 2011)

I can't believe nobody in this entire thread has mentioned the obvious: cats. I had mice that were so obnoxious one time I opened up my desk drawer to find one perched on my glasses case just staring at me. I expected him to scurry away but he just kept sitting there like it was no big thing. I was kind of shocked because this really isn't typical mouse behavior so I picked up the glasses case to see what he would do. He continued to sit on it, held high up in the air and looking straight at me!!! We had a minute or so long staring contest before he finally jumped off and went elsewhere. I have to admit, I indulged them way too much and wouldn't even think of using exploding paint or anything like that. Maybe they have a nose for weakness, I don't know. But it reached a point where they really had to go. Well, within a month of a stray cat invading my house, the mice were gone. Within the first three weeks he killed 4 mice and one rat. The rats used to hang out outside in the bushes but I don't think they're out there anymore. very simple solution.


----------



## Heron (Apr 30, 2011)

yeah, cats are fucking mice killing machines. one of the surest solutions given some time.


----------

